# Bear Mountain Ride vids.



## rkc05 (Nov 21, 2012)

Got out for a ride Saturday;


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like a great ride. What camera do you use?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks nice..,and cold. Where is this at?


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Hows the tires holding up on those trails? Looks like you have about the same kind of trails I have in Maine. Alittle of everything


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice vids!! Great for the Monday morning break! Looks like a blast; waaayyyy better than hauling the wife around for Xmas shopping. (YES, that was MY weekend)

Do you run one of those GoPro cameras???


----------



## rkc05 (Nov 21, 2012)

I just use the the GoPro Hero, it will play vids in 720P if you choose to set it there when you watch them. It's the most inexpensive one they make but works great for what I use it for. Weather was about 9 C (48 F) which was pretty good for this time of year, was -9 C (16 F) last weekend, snowed this morning and raining again now, lol. I've been running 29.5 laws in all terrains for about 3 years now and they work great in everything IMO. We have a lot of rocky trails so you have to get the Max chassis up in the air to clear stuff or it drags a lot. Full skids help too though and I have them on. I'm just above Maine in Saint John, NB.


----------

